# x1950 pro problem!



## rippling (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi guys , i cant seem to over clock this card at all with atitool , or any thirdparty app , the only thing that works is atioverdrive , but it is very limited ,
it doesnt matter what i set the core and clock to , it locks up or screen corrupts , any idean when it will be supported? thanks ! i have a zalman vf900  fitted and temps wont go over 44oc so i wont to clock it hugly and alter volts!


----------



## JC316 (Nov 11, 2006)

I think you aren't adjusting the voltages to the proper level. Like my X1800XT in 2d mode runs 600/700 with 1.3 volts, but when it switches to 3d mode, it goes 625/750 and 1.4 volts. When you overclock with the overdrive, it automaticly switches the voltages, but when you overclock with ATI tool, you aren't adjusting it.

Or option B is that you aren't shutting the clock switching process off when you start ATI tool.


----------



## rippling (Nov 11, 2006)

JC316 said:


> I think you aren't adjusting the voltages to the proper level. Like my X1800XT in 2d mode runs 600/700 with 1.3 volts, but when it switches to 3d mode, it goes 625/750 and 1.4 volts. When you overclock with the overdrive, it automaticly switches the voltages, but when you overclock with ATI tool, you aren't adjusting it.
> 
> Or option B is that you aren't shutting the clock switching process off when you start ATI tool.



i cant adjust voltage with the x190 pro atitools wont allow option isnt there , and what do you mean by shutting off clock switching process?


----------

